# Omega 3 article



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Interesting article I found, what do you think? I am not going to be dumping my omega 3 supplement because I do think it has helped the dogs coats but it is interesting. I have been trying to explain Nova's extreme coat changes since getting here and what it has to say about pregnant bitches with poor diets might explain some of it.

Are Omega-3 And Fish Oils Essential For Dogs? » Dogs Naturally Magazine


----------

